# 2011 312 Bh



## rsgudenk (May 9, 2014)

2011 Keystone Outback 312 BH 29ft travel trailor. This is a very popular model.
Google this great outback for more information. This trailor is a 10th Aniversary Model. Outdoor Kitchen - Refridge, Cabnets, Gas Grill, two burner stove. Other options Microwave/Hood combo, TV AM/FM Stero. Speaker inside and out, power booster for signal on TV. LPG Gas/Smoke Detector. Power Jack on front tongue and hitch with stablizer bar. I own a F-150 and it pulls nice. All you need to pull is a receiver hitch. This camper Sleeps 9 adults comfortable.

Please call Scott 316-640-2350

This camper is in Wichita, Ks please follow link. This great camper is priced to sell. This isn't a dealer is for sale by owner.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/rvs/4461865615.html


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmmm, I question the legitimacy of the for sale by owner claim in this add. The pictures on craigslist appear to have been taken at a dealership, and trailer is misspelled. You would also think the owner of a 312BH would know the length of the trailer is 35', not 29'. Just my observations.


----------

